# Per Handy PayPal aufladen?



## Jared566 (12. Oktober 2009)

hey kann ich i-wie mein PayPal Konto über meine Telefonrechnung (oder prepaid) bezahlen?

Wäre echt cool wenns sowas geben würde

Mit freundlichen Güßen

Jared


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja was meinst du mit Prepaid? Du kannst einfach Geld von deinem normalen Bankkonto auf dein Paypal-Konto überweisen und das dann ausgeben. Oder was meinst du?

so far


----------



## K3n$! (12. Oktober 2009)

Oder halt einfach per Bankeinzug mit PayPal zahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*edit* ach so: du willst paypal aufladen... sry...


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Oder halt einfach per Bankeinzug mit PayPal zahlen.



Ja, so mache ich das auch immer. Aber er wills ja mehr oder minder Prepaid. Schonmal an eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte gedacht? Ich hab sowas auch.

so far


----------

